# Really bad thing to come home too - Updated



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

While we were out grocery shopping, a tornado came through and damaged a lot of houses in our area.

It ripped off part of our new house's roof.



















Sigh.

I was crushed and nearly lost it right then, I'll admit. You know how it sometimes feels, when everything JUST starts to go right, something bad happens. It was really tough for me.

But, it was amazing how the neighborhood came together. We had a bunch of neighbors, some we had never even met before, come and help us put it back together until we can repair it fully. It was a really humbling thing to be reminded how good people can be.



















It could have been SO much worse, I keep reminding myself. None of our pets were hurt, we weren't hurt, the goats weren't hurt.

A lot of stuff is ruined, but not everything. Stuff can be replaced.

Anyways . . . that was my day. I just wanted to share with my friends here


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

Oh my gosh- that is so scarey- Im so glad everyone is okay! :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

Wow! So sorry about the house  But you are right, the most important thing is that everyone (human and animal) is still in one piece. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

Oh gosh! I am so sorry..at least no one was hurt! That must have been so scary to go home to! :hug:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

:hug: Reading the subject line, I thought it was going to be something like loose dogs killing all of your animals, so WHEW. I'm glad it's something that can be replaced/repaired & that you are handling it well.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

You hit the nail on the head there Zelda.

Sometimes its hard to take a step back and realize that its NOT the end of the world. I tend to be really upset when things happen. Today was no different, but I recovered more quickly and with all the help we had, was even able to laugh a bit and joke around as we worked on the roof.

I forgot to mention the neighbor's trampoline. They're about a football field away, but their trampoline blew ALL the way over here and hit our fence.

If the wind was going the other way, the roof pieces could easily have fallen and possibly injured goats.

If another part of the roof had come off, our inside pets could easily have been hurt. (The neighbor's CAT was also blown to our porch. She's okay though.)

It really stinks that this happens. It's not something we needed right now (does anyone ever need their roof blown off though?) and its tough.

But it could have been worse, and I'm way too stubborn to just give up and quit now.

:hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

Thats awesome about the neighbors!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

You were truly blessed, thank God you didn't lose more than you did :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Really bad thing to come home too*

"It really stinks that this happens. It's not something we needed right now (does anyone ever need their roof blown off though?) and its tough."

On the lighter side -- and this is!!!! -- I was diagnosed with breast cancer two years ago. My daughter had just started her senior year of high schoool and i had opened a brand new business -- a tack store with a good friend of mine the week before I was diagnosed.... I was so upset and kept saying to my husband: OMG, this is just such a bad time for this to happen. and he replied, "Honey, is there ever a GOOD time for cancer?" And that put it into perspective for me. It's a BUMP IN THE ROAD. I thank God for fwhat I do have and consider the bad stuff just a BUMP IN THE ROAD. I have my loved ones, and my beloved pets.... remember -- BUMP 
;] 
(I have done all my treatments and have every expectation of being CURED)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Just got great news. A representative of the company that owns and sells all the houses in this neighborhood stopped by to let me know that a crew is coming out to fix all the houses that were damaged!

:leap: 

So I'll be staying home tomorrow and waiting to get the roof fixed.

I can't lie, its a huge relief. 

Thanks for all your support guys, and I'll keep you updated. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's terrific! So glad there were no injuries or worse.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Gah - nevermind actually. They're NOT going to come fix it. We have to do it ourselves.

:roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so happy that you are all OK. WOW, what a blessing.

I can not believe they are not going to fix it. Is it just to kind of hold until your roof can be replaced by a professional?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats a bummer -- well I am sure something will work out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... that is.. a really a scary thing.....thank God... no one was injured .....happy... that you will be getting the barn repaired.....sounds like... it is all working out..... :thumbup:


----------

